#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  omdat ik jou zoek

## moi_marokkina

heb ik deze account aangemaakt.
ik wil graag iemand die serieus is.
iemand die niet veeleisend is, een die naar jou toe komt.
als jou dit wat lijkt.
reageer dan.

gr moi

----------


## moi_marokkina

up up

----------


## moi_marokkina

reageer en leer mij kennen.
als je serieus bent he.
xx

----------


## moi_marokkina

up moest ik iets met 10x reageren volgens mij:P

----------


## moi_marokkina

veel reageren doen jullie dus niet :frons:

----------


## moi_marokkina

ik kom later wel kijken anders.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> ik kom later wel kijken anders.


Uppiej

----------


## adam32

hoi ben wel opzoek naar een vrouw laat s wat over jou weten je leeftijd en zo ook

----------


## moi_marokkina

ben 24 jaar

----------


## moi_marokkina

ik wil graag een marokkaan het liefst.
een die ouder is dan min 25 en onder 30.

gr

----------


## adam32

ben nog 31 word wel over 3 weken 32 hahaha

----------


## moi_marokkina

hahah als je heel lief bent dan:P

----------


## undercoverboy

Salaam, ik ben 33 en zie er als een 25 jarige uit telt dit en ow ja ben zeker sereius

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Salaam, ik ben 33 en zie er als een 25 jarige uit telt dit en ow ja ben zeker sereius


nee je bent te oud sorry

----------


## moi_marokkina

> heb ik deze account aangemaakt.
> ik wil graag iemand die serieus is.
> iemand die niet veeleisend is, een die naar jou toe komt.
> als jou dit wat lijkt.
> reageer dan.
> 
> gr moi


hoe kan ik mijn citaat veranderen?

----------


## Khalid1982

salam,
dacht laat mij even reageren, gezien je tekst me aantrekt.
Wilde je een bericht sturen. Heb geen idee hoe dat doet...ook geen linkje!! vreemd vreemd.
Goed, zou je wat meer over jezelf kunnen vertellen

----------


## appienoor

salam, ik ben een marokkaanse man, 28jaar, 1.88m en 90kg. ik zou je graag willen leren kennen. liefs

----------


## moi_marokkina

.............

----------


## Mohamed-2000

Laat iets van je weten ik marokkaanse jongeman wil graag contact groetjes,

----------


## Misterjl

Hoi Moi_Marokkina

Ik zou je wel beter willen leren kennen 

Jij mij ook ??

Wellicht tot mails

----------


## prins2love

zo je wilt heel graag trouwen...je weet wat ze zeggen, hardlopers zijn dood lopers..!!!

----------


## moi_marokkina

> zo je wilt heel graag trouwen...je weet wat ze zeggen, hardlopers zijn dood lopers..!!!


boeie jongen.
beter dan een haram leven

----------


## Mojo212

Wat voor intensies heb jij?

----------


## masterQ

:Iluvu:

----------


## moi_marokkina

> 


 :duim:

----------


## el0

hoi/selam  :Smilie:

----------


## moi_marokkina

> hoi/selam


kietel mij even, misschien dat ik je dan grappig ga vinden.

----------


## asmet

daar ben ik dan

----------


## moi_marokkina

:boogie:

----------


## said212

salam
alles goed ik ben wel ouder 34 hahahaha en jij

----------


## moi_marokkina

zoals jullie allen kunnen lezen.
niet ouder dan 30 en 30 vind ik al oud.
gr

----------


## Smallboy

Hallo gezellige jongen hier van 25 zoek leuke Marokkaanse dame voor contact

----------


## KadirKara

selaam, ik ben kadir 21 jaar zeer volwassen val op dames die volwassen zijn tussen de 24 en 37.

Ik ben niet veeleisend , je mag zelfs zeg geen maagd zijn geen probleem voor mij. Ik ben van turks afkomst maar wel gemarokaniseerd ik ken zelfs arabisch

ik ben een knappe eerlijke bettrouwbaar jonge man

Heb een vaste baan en ben hoog opgeleid

heb je interesse jongedame ???

maak een poging en neem contact op met me je zult zeker niet teleurgesteld zijn

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Hallo gezellige jongen hier van 25 zoek leuke Marokkaanse dame voor contact


je bent te jong, minimale leeftijd is wel 26 jaar.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> selaam, ik ben kadir 21 jaar zeer volwassen val op dames die volwassen zijn tussen de 24 en 37.
> 
> Ik ben niet veeleisend , je mag zelfs zeg geen maagd zijn geen probleem voor mij. Ik ben van turks afkomst maar wel gemarokaniseerd ik ken zelfs arabisch
> 
> ik ben een knappe eerlijke bettrouwbaar jonge man
> 
> Heb een vaste baan en ben hoog opgeleid
> 
> heb je interesse jongedame ???
> ...



sorry val niet op turken, enkel op marokkanen.
daarnaast zou je anders veelste jong zijn.

----------


## designer

salaam aleikoum,

ben een man van 38 en hoe oud ben jij ?

groet,

Ahmed

----------


## moi_marokkina

> salaam aleikoum,
> 
> ben een man van 38 en hoe oud ben jij ?
> 
> groet,
> 
> Ahmed



moeilijk he lezen?

----------


## designer

hallo dame,

ik ben 38...ben ik te oud ?

groet,

Ahmed ([email protected])

wa salaam aleikoum

----------


## moi_marokkina

uppie

----------


## faris2508

hallo dame ,

hoe jong ben jij ?

----------


## moi_marokkina

sorry faris enkel marokkanen, 26 +

----------


## hoi12

Ben geen marokkaan.. maar wel 27 jaar oud... en niet veel eisend... weet niet of je daar interesse in hebt..  :Smilie: 

hoor het graag van je..

----------


## SweetMarrocina90

Ze zegt enkel marokanen.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Ze zegt enkel marokanen.




dank je wel, ze snappen het niet :cheefbek:

----------


## masterQ

> Ze zegt enkel marokanen.


 :Smilie:  mooie ogen heb jij zeg..wil je verkering met mij :Iluvu:

----------


## moi_marokkina

up...................

----------


## ablonch

salaam,mag ik je vragen hoe oud je bent?

----------


## moi_marokkina

> salaam,mag ik je vragen hoe oud je bent?


ik ben 24 jaar.
en jij?

----------


## ablonch

Oke mooie leeftijd :-) ik ben zelf 27 stuur me effe een mailtje kunnen we priv verder praten
[email protected]

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Oke mooie leeftijd :-) ik ben zelf 27 stuur me effe een mailtje kunnen we priv verder praten
> [email protected]


zie pm

----------


## moi_marokkina

up.up.

----------


## nohamed

salaam, Ik ben mohamed en ben serius opzoek?
STUUR ME EEN BRICHT EN LEER ME KENNEN 

Gr, Mohamed

----------


## ablonch

Haha,deze mannen zijn niet serieus denk je echt dat een man een vrouw van Maroc.nl wilt?je hebt nu al 1000 nummers en emailadressen in je lijst van al die mannen en dan zeggen jong oud geen Turk kort dik hbo piloot tazzz

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Haha,deze mannen zijn niet serieus denk je echt dat een man een vrouw van Maroc.nl wilt?je hebt nu al 1000 nummers en emailadressen in je lijst van al die mannen en dan zeggen jong oud geen Turk kort dik hbo piloot tazzz



dus jij was niet serieus, blij dat het dan niks is geworden tussen ons.

----------


## Soufiann

Je wil iemand die niet te veeleisend is, maar ben jij dan ook niet te veeleisend? En veeleisend op welk gebied?

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Je wil iemand die niet te veeleisend is, maar ben jij dan ook niet te veeleisend? En veeleisend op welk gebied?



zie je pm.

----------


## cartman

3ied moubarak en up.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> 3ied moubarak en up.


allah ibarfiek.
dank je wel voor het uppen.

----------


## cartman

> allah ibarfiek.
> dank je wel voor het uppen.


Graag gedaan.
En succes he... Je zal het wel nodig hebben hier  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## moi_marokkina

heb hoop wel al opgegeven.
dacht misschien maar denk het niet.
je ziet wat er reageerd zoals ablonch.
jammer voor de mensen die wel serieus reageren.

----------


## cartman

> heb hoop wel al opgegeven.
> dacht misschien maar denk het niet.
> je ziet wat er reageerd zoals ablonch.
> jammer voor de mensen die wel serieus reageren.


Nou wat had je verwacht? 
Als ik wat serieuzer was, had ik je wel zeker een pm gestuurd helaas ben ik nog niet zo ver.. Trouwen kost energie en je moet er klaar voor zijn.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Nou wat had je verwacht? 
> Als ik wat serieuzer was, had ik je wel zeker een pm gestuurd helaas ben ik nog niet zo ver.. Trouwen kost energie en je moet er klaar voor zijn.



kijk gelukkig erken jij dat, maar er zijn ook mensen die geen vrouw aankunnen.
maar dan wel in een serieuze topic reageren.

----------


## cartman

Hahahhaa inderdaad. Maar k ben ook een hele aparte marokkaan... 
Ik denk soms.. Cartman dude word wakker je bent 26...
Je moet nu echt verder.... Maar jah tegenwoordig is trouwen geen makkie.. Is niet het zelfde als onE ouders dat deden vroeger...

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Hahahhaa inderdaad. Maar k ben ook een hele aparte marokkaan... 
> Ik denk soms.. Cartman dude word wakker je bent 26...
> Je moet nu echt verder.... Maar jah tegenwoordig is trouwen geen makkie.. Is niet het zelfde als onE ouders dat deden vroeger...



wat weet jij over vroeger?
jij weet niets over hoe die mensen toen leefde.
maar zich gelukkig voor deden omwillen van hun kinderen.
omwillen van dat ze zichzelf niet onderhouden konde als ze gescheiden waren etc.
hun hadden het heus niet makkelijk.
maar ja volhouden.

----------


## cartman

Nou nou nou rustig aan als je toch gaat bijten begin dan bij mijn schouder die kan het wel hebben nog... En ik doelde over de manier waarol en hoe het aan toe ging de eisen die toen er niet waren zoals tegenwoordig... En ik weet wel genoeg er over. Die traditie is gelukkig nog wel gehouden in mijn familie. En wat betreft scheiden allah 3alem we weten niet wat er speelde...

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Nou nou nou rustig aan als je toch gaat bijten begin dan bij mijn schouder die kan het wel hebben nog... En ik doelde over de manier waarol en hoe het aan toe ging de eisen die toen er niet waren zoals tegenwoordig... En ik weet wel genoeg er over. Die traditie is gelukkig nog wel gehouden in mijn familie. En wat betreft scheiden allah 3alem we weten niet wat er speelde...


ik zeg gewoon waar het opstaat.
je zal ook nooit weten wat er speelt tussen een vrouw en een man.
behalve zij zelf.
maar ook zij konde elkaar vaak niet luchten maar waren gewoon sterk.

----------


## cartman

> ik zeg gewoon waar het opstaat.
> je zal ook nooit weten wat er speelt tussen een vrouw en een man.
> behalve zij zelf.
> maar ook zij konde elkaar vaak niet luchten maar waren gewoon sterk.


Waar heb ik het over en waar heb jij het over???? Enfin succes

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Waar heb ik het over en waar heb jij het over???? Enfin succes


op een dag dan zal je het inshallah wel begrijpen.
bedankt.

----------


## cartman

> op een dag dan zal je het inshallah wel begrijpen.
> bedankt.


Ik hoef helemaal nietsvte begrijpen. Sorry dat k dit zeg. Maar jij komt over als een hele lastige complexe dame. No offence....

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Ik hoef helemaal nietsvte begrijpen. Sorry dat k dit zeg. Maar jij komt over als een hele lastige complexe dame. No offence....


haha
maakt niet uit.
ben ook zekere geen makkelijke.

----------


## cartman

Hahaha nou maar goed ook dat ik je geen pm heb gestuurd. We zijn beiden moeiljk.
Hoewel we wel kunnen discussieren... Nee nee ik hou niet zo erg van discussies ren koppige vrouwen  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Hahaha nou maar goed ook dat ik je geen pm heb gestuurd. We zijn beiden moeiljk.
> Hoewel we wel kunnen discussieren... Nee nee ik hou niet zo erg van discussies ren koppige vrouwen



haha klopt moet een tegenpool hebben, een die rustig is en geduldig inshallah.

----------


## cartman

> haha klopt moet een tegenpool hebben, een die rustig is en geduldig inshallah.


Insha allah.
Maar een vrouw die koppig is en ongeduldig is niet goed....

----------


## moi_marokkina

dat klopt compenseren he.

----------


## cartman

> dat klopt compenseren he.


Hahah inderdaad.. Nou succes leuke dame.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Hahah inderdaad.. Nou succes leuke dame.


Dank je wel

----------


## cartman

Nou ben weggegaa. En het werd wel erg dood hier.... En? Nog steeds niet?

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Nou ben weggegaa. En het werd wel erg dood hier.... En? Nog steeds niet?



geen idee, heb terug gereageerd op een maar nog niks gehoord.
verrassing :frons:

----------


## cartman

> geen idee, heb terug gereageerd op een maar nog niks gehoord.
> verrassing


Hahaha die las denk ik dat je koppig bent... En dan dacht hij nee man mama gaat niet goed keuren...

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Hahaha die las denk ik dat je koppig bent... En dan dacht hij nee man mama gaat niet goed keuren...



 :frons: 
dan is ie echt een pussy.

----------


## cartman

> dan is ie echt een pussy.


Hahaha dat is dan wel een hele lelijke pusy.. En behaard ook nog... Of hij is op zoek naar een pussy die vrij makkelijk is te krijgen...

----------


## moi_marokkina

wat wil je zeggen?
dat ik makkelijk ben?
jongen ik ben serieus op zoek, ga heus niet als jij meteen bovenop alles en iedereen zitten.

----------


## Kamal73

salam,hoe s het met jou marokkina,
ben je opzoek en en je ben ook serieus,want ik ben echt serieus.
groetjes,

----------


## cartman

> wat wil je zeggen?
> dat ik makkelijk ben?
> jongen ik ben serieus op zoek, ga heus niet als jij meteen bovenop alles en iedereen zitten.


Hahaha meisje toch, waar zie je mij typen.." een makkelijke pussy als jij"?? Ik zeg alleen wat zijn mogelijke gedachten zijn... Dus niet je aangesproken voelen terwijl je niet aangesproken wordt... En ja ik ben eenmaal een man dus ja ik spring op alles heerlijk

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Hahaha meisje toch, waar zie je mij typen.." een makkelijke pussy als jij"?? Ik zeg alleen wat zijn mogelijke gedachten zijn... Dus niet je aangesproken voelen terwijl je niet aangesproken wordt... En ja ik ben eenmaal een man dus ja ik spring op alles heerlijk


ook op gays dus?
ben jij een moslim?

----------


## cartman

Wat ben jij dom zeg... Vandaar dat je ook geen succes zal boeken in de liefde...

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Wat ben jij dom zeg... Vandaar dat je ook geen succes zal boeken in de liefde...


heel dom, want jij bent zo slim  :vreemd: 
wees vooral blij met je zonde.
je weet dat je in de hel opgehangen word aan je edele delen, voor deze zonde?

----------


## cartman

Oh is dat zo? Dat wist ik niet.. En wat gaan ze bij jou doen? Daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar... Maar goed adios chica

----------


## mimoun_riffie

je bedoelt boven 25 maar onder 30 ik zelf ben 24 dus zit net tussen in

----------


## karim1111

en ik zoek jou , neem contact en je weet maar nooit.
grtjs karimx

----------


## karim1111

neem contact of sms me ,
grtjs karim

----------


## moi_marokkina

karim 35 jaar is te oud voor de leeftijd die ik zoek.

----------


## la3raychie

halllo ik heb ook interesse al;s je echt serieus bent mevr moi.

----------


## [email protected]

ik heb interese,en ben ik serieuse ook.

----------


## marokaan_zitoun

hey hey ik ben beschikbaar 26 jaar  :grote grijns:

----------


## Excalibur

Komt een Nederlandse man in aanmerking?

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Komt een Nederlandse man in aanmerking?


nee enkel marokkanen sorry.

----------


## Appelsientje.

Ik up met je mee, ben zelf ook zoekende haha! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikweetniethoor

Maakt een niet Marokkaanse iemand ook kans  :blozen:  ?

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Ik up met je mee, ben zelf ook zoekende haha!



wie weet vind je iemand isnhallah.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Maakt een niet Marokkaanse iemand ook kans  ?


nee, die maakt geen kans.

----------


## marouaNN

salaam.alles goed met je.mag ik je msn ben berbers uit nl 33 j wil trouwen insch allah jij??groetjes hier myn msn abdellaziz apstaartje dot be

----------


## marouaNN

mooi lippen.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> mooi lippen.


dank je wel

----------


## ifnaoui

salaam,wat is je leeftijd dame.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> salaam,wat is je leeftijd dame.


ahlekom salam, ik ben 24 jaar en jij?

----------


## Koekie81

Salaam,

Ik ben op zoek naar een leuke vrouw en ben niet al te veeleisend. 
Wat ik wel belangrijk vind is respect, religie en begrip.....en uiteraard schoonheid..hihi.

Hopelijk hoor ik spoedig van je.

----------


## Aaban

hey dame alles goed en ik zou je beter willen leren kennen.

----------


## Zounir

> nee je bent te oud sorry


Oude reactie maar misschien dat serieuze mannen niet reageren omdat je nu aan het keuren bent.
Ziet die er goed uit, is die oud genoeg dat geeft goeie mannen al een teken.
wat als hij te jong of te oud is dan wijs je hem af omdat jy leeftijd belangrijker vind dan serieusheid, oprechtheid en de eerlijkheid van een man ? Ik denk dat je beter kan gaan bidden voor een man insha allah vind je de goeie man.
Zoek er een die vaak in de Moskee is, Bid en zijn hart toets naar de Qur'aan. 
Via een website is niet de romantischte manier om een man te vinden.

Gegroet

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Oude reactie maar misschien dat serieuze mannen niet reageren omdat je nu aan het keuren bent.
> Ziet die er goed uit, is die oud genoeg dat geeft goeie mannen al een teken.
> wat als hij te jong of te oud is dan wijs je hem af omdat jy leeftijd belangrijker vind dan serieusheid, oprechtheid en de eerlijkheid van een man ? Ik denk dat je beter kan gaan bidden voor een man insha allah vind je de goeie man.
> Zoek er een die vaak in de Moskee is, Bid en zijn hart toets naar de Qur'aan. 
> Via een website is niet de romantischte manier om een man te vinden.
> 
> Gegroet


sorry hoor, dit is geen one night stand dat het niet toe doet.
hoe hij is, hoe hij er uit ziet.
je wilt wel de rest van je leven samen blijven bij die gene.
tuurlijk wil je zien hoe zijn karakter is.
misschien is dat het wel niet maar zo durven ze tenminste te reageren.
ze spreken mij nooit buiten aan.
want dat durven ze niet(best zielig eigenlijk).

----------


## Zounir

> sorry hoor, dit is geen one night stand dat het niet toe doet.
> hoe hij is, hoe hij er uit ziet.
> je wilt wel de rest van je leven samen blijven bij die gene.
> tuurlijk wil je zien hoe zijn karakter is.
> misschien is dat het wel niet maar zo durven ze tenminste te reageren.
> ze spreken mij nooit buiten aan.
> want dat durven ze niet(best zielig eigenlijk).


Dat is wel zo ja, op 24 jarige leeftijd horen mannen wel wat meer te durven. 
Geeft u wel aan in uw prive-leven dat u een goede man zoekt ?
Bid voor een man maar weet dat er geen perfecte man is die op een wit paard komt.

Als God dat wou kon een vrouw haar eigen man wel opstellen: hoe zij wou dat hij eruit zag.
God schiep iedereen perfect, het innerlijk is belangrijk niet de leeftijd.

Ik trouw liever een vrouw die niet voldoet aan mijn leeftijd eis maar een mooi karakter heeft.
dan een vrouw die wel voldoet aan mijn leeftijd eis maar een slechte karakter heeft. 
niet dat ik een leeftijdseis heb maar als voorbeeld.

Als u leeftijdseisen stelt en iemand die 25 jaar is afwijst loopt u misschien die man naar wie u opzoek bent mis!

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Dat is wel zo ja, op 24 jarige leeftijd horen mannen wel wat meer te durven. 
> Geeft u wel aan in uw prive-leven dat u een goede man zoekt ?
> Bid voor een man maar weet dat er geen perfecte man is die op een wit paard komt.
> 
> Als God dat wou kon een vrouw haar eigen man wel opstellen: hoe zij wou dat hij eruit zag.
> God schiep iedereen perfect, het innerlijk is belangrijk niet de leeftijd.
> 
> Ik trouw liever een vrouw die niet voldoet aan mijn leeftijd eis maar een mooi karakter heeft.
> dan een vrouw die wel voldoet aan mijn leeftijd eis maar een slechte karakter heeft. 
> ...


ja dat is waar.
maar ik heb al geprobeert, toch iemand die jonger nemen en toch iemand die ouder is.
ze bleken allebei gewoon niet serieus.
ik snap ook wel, ze zitten er tussen.

ik geef dat aan ja, ga tegenwoordig met vriendinnen mee naar bruiloften en met buren.

----------


## Zounir

> ja dat is waar.
> maar ik heb al geprobeert, toch iemand die jonger nemen en toch iemand die ouder is.
> ze bleken allebei gewoon niet serieus.
> ik snap ook wel, ze zitten er tussen.
> 
> ik geef dat aan ja, ga tegenwoordig met vriendinnen mee naar bruiloften en met buren.


Ja, dat is echt vervelend als ze niet serieus zijn kunnen ze beter stil zijn.
Ik zit zelf nog niet in die situatie ik heb met mijn reacties geen slechte bedoelingen.
Ik snap heel goed hoe u zich voelt en ik hoop dat u een goede man zult vinden.

Gebed zal u vast verder helpen, vertrouw op God !
zie pm

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Ja, dat is echt vervelend als ze niet serieus zijn kunnen ze beter stil zijn.
> Ik zit zelf nog niet in die situatie ik heb met mijn reacties geen slechte bedoelingen.
> Ik snap heel goed hoe u zich voelt en ik hoop dat u een goede man zult vinden.
> 
> Gebed zal u vast verder helpen, vertrouw op God !
> zie pm



heb gereageerd op je pm.
ik voel me niet aangevallen.
sta open voor vragen.

----------


## mocer89

Hey Marokkina, ben een jonge man van 23 die opzoek is naar een serieuze vrouw, waar kom je vandaan dan?

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Hey Marokkina, ben een jonge man van 23 die opzoek is naar een serieuze vrouw, waar kom je vandaan dan?




je bent te jong, lees de topic.

----------


## SomeIndian

heb je al je boy gevonden

----------


## moi_marokkina

> heb je al je boy gevonden



nee maar dat ga ik denk ik ook niet doen hier.
is ook zo moeilijk lezen. :tranen:

----------


## moi_marokkina

ja helaas een jaar later nog steeds singel waar zijn de serieuze mannen???

----------


## Ibrahim sliman

Salaam mademoiselle jij bent opzoek naar moi

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Salaam mademoiselle jij bent opzoek naar moi


sorry alleen marokkanen

----------


## Nederlandse jongeman

bonjour madame ....

----------


## Ibrahim sliman

Je vien de maroc.

----------


## Jaap2

Tja als je ook ff je leeftijd vermeld,wil wel met je kennismaken maar tja ben waarschijnlijk iets ouder

----------


## scout24

ik ben niet serieus

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Tja als je ook ff je leeftijd vermeld,wil wel met je kennismaken maar tja ben waarschijnlijk iets ouder


ik ben 25 staat ook in het begin van de topic.dat ik dus vorig jaar 24 was. ik zoek iemand tussen de leeftijd van 26 tot 33 jaar. gr

----------


## moi_marokkina

> ik ben niet serieus


dan zoek jouw niet he slimbo

----------


## undercoverboy

SubhanaAllah had vorig jaar gereageerd en toen vond je 33 jaar te oud, je hebt de leeftijd nu omhoog geschroefd, hoezo dat ineens. Nog steeds hard opzoek naar de ware, succes meid.

----------


## fouadine

33 jarige man kan ik nog ,hoor ik er nog bij .

----------


## moi_marokkina

> SubhanaAllah had vorig jaar gereageerd en toen vond je 33 jaar te oud, je hebt de leeftijd nu omhoog geschroefd, hoezo dat ineens. Nog steeds hard opzoek naar de ware, succes meid.


helaas moet je vallen voordat je weet dat de grond hard is.mannen die worden nu eenmaal langzaam volwassen. :traan1:

----------


## undercoverboy

Ze hebben je vaak hard laten vallen meskiena

----------


## undercoverboy

Komt goed zus, dua doen, alles is met makatieb, intentie behoort zuiver te zijn en je krijgt wat bij je past.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Ze hebben je vaak hard laten vallen meskiena


a joh je merkt gewoon dat de meeste te jong zijn. geen idee hebben wat een huwelijk inhoudt enz.

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Komt goed zus, dua doen, alles is met makatieb, intentie behoort zuiver te zijn en je krijgt wat bij je past.


in sha allah

----------


## undercoverboy

Als jij echt zo serieus bent mail me maar eens over hoe jij het huwelijk ziet maar stel je eerst voor en waarvandaan ben je uit hier en daar. [email protected]

Hoor van je inshaAllah,

Salaaams

----------


## Deniz28

mooie lippen :jeweetog:

----------


## Charrafedine25

:verdriet:

----------


## rifmoker

Marokkina lijkt me wel intressant om beter te leren kennen..

----------


## rifmoker

Haha wrm ook niet zuster

----------


## rifmoker

Allah ie bark fiek

----------


## rifmoker

Kom dan als je durft

----------


## rifmoker

Bn een akzenay hoop geen kortsluiting weha

----------


## rifmoker

Ik bid ja hamdl. Jij?

----------


## rifmoker

Haha valt wel mee tog. Hoe oud bn je

----------


## moi_marokkina

Donderop uit me topoc misgunner

----------


## Temsemen78

Ja hiero....ikke

----------

